# Looking for orchestral/piano music like Caccini.



## Djones (Oct 20, 2006)

Would anyone know of similar music to that of Giulio Caccini?
I have once heard an orchestral version of that opera of his (is that Ave Maria?), and it's just beautiful stuff.
I don't know if I'm right, but their seem to be alot of key changes in this piece.
The way every cadence ends unexpectedly, I find very nice.

But are there similar music pieces, by other composers like this, preferably orchestral or piano?


----------

